#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: معرفی یک سایت جهت دریافت رنج IP کشور دلخواه

## nekooee

سلام

دوستان سایتی رو که به شما معرفی می کنم کمکتون میکنه که بتونید رنج IP هر کشوری رو که دوست دارید دریافت کنید. این کار کمک های زیادی می کنه مثلا میشه برای سایتمون رنج IP یک کشور رو مسدود کنیم. یا فقط برای یک کشور باز بزاریم. مثلا فقط برای ایران!

البته کاربردهای بسیار دیگری هم داره. علاوه بر اینکه به شما رنج IP میده امکان دریافت مستقیم تنظیمات فایل .htaccess و دیگر تنظیمات را هم میده که اگر تخصص ندارید خودتون یک رنج IP را ببندید یا باز بزارید به شما فایل آماده را تحویل بده.

موفق باشید




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1bademjan*,*3159*,*ajamee*,*akbar_rassam*,*asadj*,*ata44*,*kavoshman*,*m.alavi1988*,*marshar*,*mohssen*,*OMID.N.F*,*siansat1*,*tavangar20*,*الماس رایانه*,*بکتر*,*خلیل شهاب*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

